#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Moscow Pics

## ShrewedPunter

lovely sunny and errr fresh day in Moscow and the snow has gone so I went and took some pics in Red Square and surroundings ..Kremlin, St Basil's cathedral, GUM Mall, Red Square, Tomb of the Unknown Soldier all featured.

the food court was £12 for 2 including tea. Bargaintastic.

Teakdoor has blocked all Russian IP addresses it seems .. #haha





































night pics

----------


## David48atTD

Great pics.  Moscow ... the second place I visited on my way to London decades ago.

Lot's of shots of Red Hotties please.

----------


## Luigi

Very, very nice Punty, cheers.

Looks nice n fresh, and that car washes are a tad rare.  :Smile: 




That's a very good shot.

----------


## fishlocker

I sent a green for your red additions.



Fish

----------


## OhOh

What about prices, hotels, meals, saunas ..........

----------


## Thailandbound

Nice pics and place. I have friends that work there and they love it.

----------


## YourDaddy

It looks more miserable than England.

----------


## Neverna

Nice one, Punty. 

 :tumbs:

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic!  :Smile:

----------


## naptownmike

Those buildings are something else. Great pictures. 
The food looks a bit suspect they like a bit of mayo I see.

----------


## david44

Great pix and weather, were you offered the golden shower at the Hotel.

An up to date picture of the magnificent Metro or the Bristol works at Vnukovo be nice

Green owed

----------


## Jack meoff

When you putting up the wedding pics double agent spuntski?

Congrats by the way.

----------


## Looper

Nice pics comrade spuntski!

За здоровье

----------


## david44

zoLOTOY Dush 

Золотой душ

----------


## DJ Pat

Excellent stuff

Food don't look too friendly, so far...

----------


## stroller

> the food court was £12 for 2 including tea.


Wiz ze regular Ruskie bird or a mystery date?

----------


## DJ Pat

Inside every Russian woman.......is another

Just don't go enquiring about the Salisbury incident

----------


## happynz

Starting at 12 o'clock, then 10.00 and 9.00 -- What are these dishes? On my mobile phone the dish at 10 o'clock looked like tartar, but now I suspect beets.

----------


## Luigi

> When you putting up the wedding pics double agent spuntski?


With a Su-33 flyover. 

Onya Punty.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

What happened to spending the Russkie tefler's Thai schools summer holidays in Bali?

Have you got married, you fukkin bell end? :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

A bit of commentary wouldn't go amiss. 

Looks awful. Hope she's worth it.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## david44

Ivanka Alone Facebooksy friends :smiley laughing: 

Other People you may know

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Luigi

> 


Pretty sure I pulled her on her 33rd birthday.

----------


## DJ Pat

Nothing wrong with a bit of travel to the birds home nation.

Just have an escape route open.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Bit early for the world cup Punty :St George: 

Looks like you had a great time with the inlaws?


Did you try the red cabbage soup?

----------


## DJ Pat

Let's hope Ant doesn't arrive and turn the thread into an raging ego fuelled shitfest

----------


## Chittychangchang

Why mention him then, this threads about Punty letting us know he's loved up :Smile: 


Tried this local dish yet Punty?

----------


## DJ Pat

He's gonna love Russia

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, Spuntysky. Is Natalia a Red Sparrow and have you been recruited?  :Very Happy: 

Btw, I luv those Matryoshka dolls - have wanted a set, ever since I saw them on Sesame Street (a US kids show). Can you send me a set via DHL? Heh....  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

nice shopping mall, and great pics

nice trip for a change, I assume you got a Russian bird, good catch

food looks miserable though, and if I remember it did taste horrible  :Smile: 

that's why they have vodka all the time, to forget the taste of their food, a bit like the Brits with their warm beers and miserable food menu  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> Pretty sure I paid her on her 33rd birthday.


FTFY. Gotta stay honest.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

Looking forward to the next installment Comrade Punty.

----------


## Luigi

> Inside every Russian woman.......is another


 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

Russian women are fooking crazy, but they make the best fucks  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Well, apparently. Natasha certainly has long legs...

https://www.xvideos.com/video2138685..._after_cumming

----------


## Dillinger

^  a bit risque mate :Smile: 

I bet Punty's wallet's been having convulsions like that

----------


## Switch

> Nice one, Punty.


Wot E said. Well done.

----------


## Topper

Very nice SP!

----------


## Jack meoff

Did you try try burnt salmon spunkski?

----------


## DJ Pat

Is the GBP a good rate against the Rouble?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Went to the cosmonaut museum today. Tickets are cheap.. about £5 pp. Pay extra for the permission to take photos.

Theres a cafe on the top floor for a nice cuppa tea.

Outside.







inside.

----------


## PAG

Excellent Punty.   Passed through Moscow many times, though never ventured further than the airport hotels at Domodedovo airport, overnighting either on my way to Yuzhno Sakhalinsk or back home (at the time) to Spain.

----------


## Latindancer

Thanks for going to the trouble of posting all those pics, SP. It's a fascinating view into older Soviet space stuff. 

Love that clunky older  Soviet gear.  I wonder what's with  the suits with the groin straps ? I guess they didn't get tightened too much...

----------


## Dragonfly

the thing is the Russians always had the best space technology over the Americans,

how we forgot that from the past, love the old space equipment, some of it would probably still work today  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^^^ ... that's up there with your finest posts ...  :tumbs: 

Never knew the CCCP had a Space Shuttle.


Shots of the lovely Lassies please  :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Football at the pub beckoned. There is free WiFi on the subway and the yandex metro app is very handy for navigating.

----------


## Jack meoff

Accommodation pics pls sp

----------


## David48atTD

> Football at the pub beckoned. There is free WiFi on the subway and the yandex metro app is very handy for navigating.


The Moscow Metro is legendary ... I've never been.

---

Those street lights are stunning.


Great Pics ...   :tumbs:

----------


## klong toey

Nice thread thanks for sharing 007.

----------


## PAG

Whilst in Russia, my beer of choice was Bochka (translated means 'barrel'), a good quality lager.   When eating out with friends, the norm was to have carafes of vodka on the table, in much the same way as we'd have bottles of wine on the table, and always with carafes of fruit juice (orange or apple etc) alongside as a chaser to the vodka.   I particularly enjoyed the brandies there, though they came from either Armenia or Georgia and they were prone to shortage whenever there was some form of dispute between Russia and those states.

----------


## Dillinger

How much were the shell suits ?

----------


## Dragonfly

how do they keep that metro so clean ?

yes I know it's legendary, but still

----------


## Looper

Quality thread from sputnik spunkski. Thanks.

Did the museum displays and streets have signage and stuff in angliskiya or not?

I am quite competent at reading ruskiya now but still a bit slow.

I hope that is the real dog that actually went into space and has been stuffed by a pachidermist and not just a replica.



I hope there is a stuffed monkey in the space museum in Teheran, unless he is still alive!

----------


## YourDaddy

And where are you staying? Hostel?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Christ the Saviour Church





Easter Sunday Festivities









Parliament





Bit and bobs at night











cafe dr zhivago food.

very nice.. and decent prices. no service charge so uncharacteristicly I left a tip  :Very Happy: 

Don't just walk in.. if you book a nice table you can see the Kremlin from the window.

----------


## stroller

Nadeshka is not in the pics.  :Sad:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Cheap food court in a mall.. it looks crap but actually nice.. 

Beet soup, herring salad, trout and a random slice of beef

----------


## ShrewedPunter

bit of shopping at the mall in Kurskaya 

spotted a Babushka playing an accordion #haha

----------


## aging one

Nice having a "cool" Russian guide, you get a real feel for it.  You are making YD very jealous indeed. Keep it up. :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

I think the vodka thing is a stereotype.

I've never seen anyone drinking vodka in the bars.. it's mostly wine and beer. the minimarts and supermarkets are full of wine and beer as well.

----------


## YourDaddy

> You are making YD very jealous indeed. Keep it up.


That's right. I have never been to Russia.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice trip report Punter, I see they have Murphy's Irish Stout,  no complaints from me in that department. 
Cheers.

----------


## bobo746

Good report mate,where's the russian flange.  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

Went there on a school trip as a lad. Got bored waiting in the line for Lenin's tomb so started to play football in Red Square with a tin can. Soldier with AK47 was not amused! Also went to GUM. A mate flush with foreign currency wanted to by a motorbike and sidecar, another tried on a gold ring and got it stuck on his finger, then someone leaned on the jewelery counter top and broke the glass!

Not Red square related another school friend was offered a guy's sister in exchange for his jeans  :sexy:

----------


## Dillinger

Whats the story with the teenage blonde looking at you through her phone and pulling her face up? :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

I see Phuketbound come along?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Little market..

Thai tourists were very interested in the street food bbq sticks

----------


## happynz

I'd probably struggle passing by the meat on a stick.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

that thread would be really be cool with a lot of hot Russian chicks in it  :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Exhibition centre, metro n soup

----------


## Looper

Mmmmmmm.... lovely Su-27 !

 :tumbs:

----------


## Bogon

^ Known as the Su Su 27 in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

For anyone that wants to know what this is, it's Matriyoshka Kazachok Honey 2 Massage and Spa (the menu is listed in US dollars).

----------


## Dillinger

Lets see your digs then Punty

My moneys on spare loom   in Mother in Law's Russian council flat :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

On a first visit to GFs home & family never sleep on site. Stay in a hotel nearby. 

You never know when you might need to be alone and think ''what the hell am I doing here'' 

....and if her dad and brothers think you're a wanker, you can get out of their way.

----------


## Looper

> For anyone that wants to know what this is, it's Matriyoshka Kazachok Honey 2 Massage and Spa (the menu is listed in US dollars).


Why is there a grand neo-classical facade emblazoned with Respublika Belarus in Moscow? It looks a bit grand to to be the Belarus embassy.

Have you gone travelling round the eastern European region spunter?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Why is there a grand neo-classical facade emblazoned with Respublika Belarus in Moscow? It looks a bit grand to to be the Belarus embassy.
> 
> Have you gone travelling round the eastern European region spunter?




All USSR states had pavilions in this place...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDNKh

----------


## buriramboy

Nice pics but as others have said surely you can sneak a few pics in of some Ruskie birds when the Uzbek ain't looking.

----------


## YourDaddy

Went here with mom in 1986

https://www.bolshoi.ru/en/

I remember curtains were decorated with hammer and sickle. 

Mom decided to buy a Bolshoi Theatre book with a silk cover also decorated with same.

I wonder it it's worth million bucks on eBay.

At the time mom was doing her post graduate and they set her up in a dorm with many international students. They were people from all over the world and I remember the cafeteria was pretty epic. It was a huge commie style building and at night there was a lot of loud partying. My mom was told by some guy from Algeria that every single room was spied on with listening devices. He later showed me a "loud speaker" installed on the wall which he claimed was a recording device.

----------


## cyrille

> I hope that is the real dog that actually went into space and has been stuffed by a pachidermist


You want a dog that has been into space and looks like an elephant?

Think that might be a bit too 'niche'.  :Wink:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Few random pics.. 

Pics finished now #cba ... I'm going to St Petersburg for a weekend on the train in the summer might do pic thread

----------


## david44

Thanks for taking the time to share, great stuff, look forward to St pete pix, try to go here if you have time plenty of tours or DIY.

Gardens at Pavlosk Palace tip top

----------


## DJ Pat

Gants Hill tube station in Essex was based on the Moscow metro







> The station, like the other two new stations on the branch, was designed by architect Charles Holden in the 1930s. During the 1930s the London Passenger Transport Board had provided advice on the construction of the Moscow Metro and an internal report in 1935 by the Underground's engineers on the Russian capital's system led to the decision to construct a station in London to a similar design.

----------


## Luigi

They know how to keep the place clean.


Great thread, cheers Punty.

----------


## YourDaddy

You spit and you get shot by Putin himself.

----------


## Topper

Great thread Punty!  I'd love to see St. Pete's

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> They know how to keep the place clean.
> 
> 
> Great thread, cheers Punty.


Haha yeah. Apparently you get fucked up big time for littering which is how it should be.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Any pics of St.Petersburg Puntski?
Always wanted to visit there after watching that movie "Enemy at the gates" :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

My mate saw Depeche Mode at the Olympic stadium couple of months ago

In the 80s them and The Cure often ventured beyond the iron curtain, not many acts did back then. As a result both have a massive following in eastern Europe.



Recently aging boxer Roy Jones Junior was granted Russian citizenship so he could box in Moscow. There was no other way for him to get fights as he was refused a licence in most countries for health reasons. He was knocked out badly by Welshman Enzo Maccrinelli in a cruiserweight fight

----------


## Luigi

> St.Petersburg





> that movie "Enemy at the gates"


Not... sure.......... if joking.

----------


## Dillinger

> Welshman Enzo Maccrinelli


Thats as fucked up as Luigi the Mick :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Always wanted to visit there after watching that movie "Enemy at the gates"


Wrong siege chitty!

Although the WWII siege of St. Petersburg was in many ways worse than more famous one at Stalingrad since it lasted for 3 Russian winters instead of just 1.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Oops :Smile: 

Punty do us a favour and knock on the Kremlin door and ask is Len in...

----------


## Latindancer

> Wrong siege chitty!
> 
> Although the WWII siege of St. Petersburg was in many ways worse than more famous one at Stalingrad since it lasted for 3 Russian winters instead of just 1.


Holy cow. *Worse* than Stalingrad ?? 

I'll have to read these tomorrow when I have time.

The short version : https://www.history.com/topics/world...e-of-leningrad

The longer version : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Leningrad

----------


## Dragonfly

isn't St Petersburg the old name for Stalingrad before it was renamed St Peterburg again when the USSR fell ?

didn't you guys had WW2 history in school ?  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^St Petersburg was formerly Leningrad.

Stalingrad is now Volgograd.




> Holy cow. Worse than Stalingrad ??


It  is covered in quite a bit of detail in the epic 1970s British TV series  The World at War, which everyone should watch once in their lives.

----------


## Bogon

^ Not to distract from the thread, but endorse Looper's comments.

26 of the most informative episodes you will ever encounter, with Laurence Olivier's narration guiding you through.

----------


## Luigi

First watched that sitting on my dad's knee around the late 80's on BBC2. And again in my teens, not sitting on my dad's knee. Think I downloaded it out here a few years ago. Brilliant show, British historical documentaries are damned hard to beat.


Would be brilliant to see a modern version made, as with Cosmos.

----------


## lamphun alan

Great thread & photos, I've never fancied going to Russia but your pictures of the buildings have urged me into looking for a short break in Moscow.

----------

